# Metal Gear Solid (PSX)



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ciao ragazzi, ebbene si dopo oltre 15 anni ho riattaccato la mia cara PlayStation 1 ma nel 55" con adattatore HDMI , Cuffie Bluetooth ed audio a palla per godermi nuovamente ogni singolo passo di questo capolavoro immortale. Dei giochi di Next Generation per avvicinarci ad un single player di questo calibro bisogna tirare in ballo The last of Us e credo che i budget siano abissalmente diversi. Trama, Dialoghi, Musiche, Suoni da brividi. Dal 1998 data uscita questo gioco sa ancora dire la sua


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhh, il mio vangelo videoludico.

Lo rigioco almeno una volta ogni due anni.
Ho ancora l'action figure di Liquid sotto la TV.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Febbraio 2022)

Bellissimo. A me è piaciuto molto anche il 2 con Raiden... Ed il 3 Snake Eater per me è stato pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Appena letto di MGS sono andato su Youtube e ho messo su Enclosure.
E piango come un bambino.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Bellissimo. A me è piaciuto molto anche il 2 con Raiden... Ed il 3 Snake Eater per me è stato pazzesco.


Il 2 l'avevo iniziato ma poi non mi entusiasmava usare Raiden, senza Snake mi sentivo perso  il 3 bellissimo anche


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

L'unico MGS che abbia veramente giocato, un pò di nostalgia C'era quel sentore di disfacimento dell'Unione Sovietica che ha attinenza coi giorni d'oggi, pure.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, ebbene si dopo oltre 15 anni ho riattaccato la mia cara PlayStation 1 ma nel 55" con adattatore HDMI , Cuffie Bluetooth ed audio a palla per godermi nuovamente ogni singolo passo di questo capolavoro immortale. Dei giochi di Next Generation per avvicinarci ad un single player di questo calibro bisogna tirare in ballo The last of Us e credo che i budget siano abissalmente diversi. Trama, Dialoghi, Musiche, Suoni da brividi. Dal 1998 data uscita questo gioco sa ancora dire la sua


L'ho rigiocato (per la millesima volta) quest'autunno e non ho potuto fare a meno di giocare subito dopo al secondo, al quarto e poi al terzo


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Febbraio 2022)

É uno dei 4-5 giochi più belli di tutti i tempi, uno degli spartiacque della storia dei videogame.
Ha portato così tante innovazioni che c' è stato un prima e un dopo Metal Gear, il primo vero "film giocabile".
Anche i (bellissimi) giochi recenti tipo Last of Us hanno tuttora le dinamiche che nacquero da quel gioco, cambia la potenza grafica, la grandezza degli scenari e la durata ma la radice é quella.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> L'unico MGS che abbia veramente giocato, un pò di nostalgia C'era quel sentore di disfacimento dell'Unione Sovietica che ha attinenza coi giorni d'oggi, pure.


Virus, Russia, Casa Bianca, Cina Attacco nucleare, Ricatti tra nazioni, Soldati Genetici, Vaccino.. sembrava di giocare ad un gioco uscito adesso


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2022)

Non è uno dei tanti film interattivi con poco gameplay fatti da programmatori frustrati che volevano fare i registi, è pieno di idee geniali, basta pensare a quello che fa Psycho Mantis.


----------

